# Omnitrope legit?



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

HI, I just got these uk pharmacy omnitrop one box is for the omitrope pen and one for the surepal pen.

All good?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

sorry more pics


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its hard to tell from pictures but theft you got them from a pharmacy holds you in good stead to be fair


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well the have been obtained from a pharmacy for me lol but there is still a middle man, it always makes you a little worried when your getting 5 boxes though. I get all sorts, its not like he has 200 omnitrope or nords to get rid of. Just a few boxes of this here and there.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

generally how long is acceptable for these pre-mixed solutions to be out the fridge?

The norditropin are ok at room temp for 3 weeks after opening, but I just wondered what the rule of thumb was?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

here are a few closer pics of the surepen ones


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

has anyone used these before?

My guy will only hold them for me so long...


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

You can never be sure if hgh is real or fake before using them. I would go the saver route and only use pens (genos, saizen).


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Drako88 said:


> You can never be sure if hgh is real or fake before using them. I would go the saver route and only use pens (genos, saizen).


I know what you mean... but that wasn't in the list of answers :lol:

A) Definatly

B ) Probably

C ) Doubtful

D ) Fake as Pamela Andersons titties

Do you often get faked British stuff? I have heard of them turning up in the NHS but most of the fakes I see on here are foreign

Also do you know how long you can get away with having liquid cartridges like these out of the fridge?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

From the pictures they look good to me mate.

A friend is using the same & his are definitely legit, il get him to send me a pic to compare


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/220109-warning-about-omnitrope/?page=2

The bottom pic of that thread is the red ones that @dt36 posted and as he says they come in boxes of 5s


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

dbaird said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/220109-warning-about-omnitrope/?page=2
> 
> The bottom pic of that thread is the red ones that @dt36 posted and as he says they come in boxes of 5s


I'm home at the moment if you need any more pics or batch numbers etc...

Got some in the fridge :thumb


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

dt36 said:


> I'm home at the moment if you need any more pics or batch numbers etc...
> 
> Got some in the fridge :thumb


Nice one buddy I have a couple of the red and whites and a couple of the bigger green and whites. They look exactly the same as them. :thumb

Are yours UK pharmacy ones?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

dbaird said:


> Nice one buddy I have a couple of the red and whites and a couple of the bigger green and whites. They look exactly the same as them. :thumb
> 
> Are yours UK pharmacy ones?


Yes. UK pharmacy.


----------

